

What skills doth a good developer possess? - mohit
http://careers.directi.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=30638092

======
brianwillis
At the bottom of the table humility is marked as a "must have" for everyone. I
disagree completely. I'm from the "laziness, impatience, and hubris" school of
thinking popularised by Larry Wall:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Wall#Virtues_of_a_program...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Wall#Virtues_of_a_programmer)

I'm not trying to argue that people are justified in being rude, cruel, or
impolite as a matter of course. It just takes a certain degree of arrogance to
look at the state of the world and declare that you can do better. Yet
innovation would never happen without people doing exactly that.

